

[Infographic] The Mobile Developer Journey - pietrofmaggi
http://www.visionmobile.com/blog/2010/11/infographic-the-mobile-developer-journey/

======
sunkencity
Nice graphic, but seriously top score for ui for flash? Cannot agree on that.

